# Ahoy from sunny So Cal



## Guest (Feb 23, 2009)

well this will be my 1st season, or what is left of it.. havent really got my gears together yet..
was pretty much impatient to order some stuffs like the shoes.. i ordered it online w/o trying any boots in life haha ... luckily the k2 fit awesome.. i got size 9 (normal shoe size =8.5)..i didnt want to rent out those nasty boots ... always feel wet and stinky (rented out twice).. yucky...
next was lo0king for a board.. i'm abt 5'7, 145 lb.. didnt really know what height would be okay for me ... borrowed friend's rome 157cm board .. his stance was really wide haha hurt my ankles the 1st ride but after few runs i was doimg alot better than the rentals .. went online and just got a cheap 5150 148 cm board.. flame me if u must haha i didnt knwo they're crappy until i joined the forum and did some search .. ah well, 1st board anyway.. 
all i got left are the bindings... and they're on there way here .. decided to go w/ some Unions after posting in this forum for help..can't wait to finally test out my very 1st setup haha ... season's almost over so i hope to improve some...


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

see you in bear/high


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

welcome
i heard it was like 70 down there today!


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2009)

What up im also for socal (IE)


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2009)

i'm from the valley.... anyway thiking of going mt high this sat.. so if ur going, better watch out for me so i dont hit u ahhaha.. i apologize ahead of time


----------

